# Suche S5-CPU 948



## spspapst1 (2 Januar 2010)

Gesundes neues Jahr!

Ich suche eine 6ES5 948-3UA22. Bitte hier mit Preisvorstellung anbieten.

Gruss


----------



## spspapst1 (5 Januar 2010)

*:-(*

101 mal gelesen der Beitrag und kein Feedback :-( Suche ich so einen Exot?


----------



## argv_user (5 Januar 2010)

Es soll ja durchaus Leute geben, die so ein Teil gebunkert haben, es aber nicht rausrücken wollen. (Ich bin nicht dabei.)
Die könntest Du eventuell aus der Reserve locken, wenn Du einen Betrag angibst, den Du zu zahlen bereit bist. ​


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Januar 2010)

In der Bucht gibt es es 1 x 3UA21, 1 x 3UA22, 1 x 3UA23


----------



## Markus (7 Januar 2010)

habe nur 947er...
www.s5-shop.com


----------



## Sven2404 (8 Januar 2010)

Hi

Wir haben noch einen Partner der noch ein 6ES5948-3UA22 auf Lager hat.
Generalüberholt und geht mit 12 Monaten Garantie raus.
Der will aber auch schlappe 6900.- Euro dafür. Kann aber nochmal nachfragen und nach
Rabatt fragen wenn es immer noch gesucht wird.

Bei Interesse oder falls sonst noch was gebraucht wird einfach melden.

Sven Bretschneider
sven.bretschneider@cncersatzteile.de


----------



## Rudi (9 Januar 2010)

argv_user schrieb:


> Es soll ja durchaus Leute geben, die so ein Teil gebunkert haben, es aber nicht rausrücken wollen. (Ich bin nicht dabei.)
> Die könntest Du eventuell aus der Reserve locken, wenn Du einen Betrag angibst, den Du zu zahlen bereit bist. ​


*ACK*
Wenn Du das Teil brauchst kannt Du schon mal sagen was Du ausgeben willst


----------



## spspapst1 (9 Januar 2010)

*Cpu*

also so 500€ würde ich schon ausgeben


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Januar 2010)

spspapst1 schrieb:


> also so 500€ würde ich schon ausgeben


Die Teilchen werden aber auch in der Bucht deutlich teurer gehandelt. Da sehe ich wenig Chancen zum Zuge zu kommen. Außer beim angegebenen Betrag fehlt noch eine 0.


----------

